# Paphiopedilum delenatii f. vinicolor (Dunkel) 'Purple Lantern' x 'Purple Delight'



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2012)

Paphiopedilum delenatii f. vinicolor (Dunkel) 'Purple Lantern' x 'Purple Delight'

Fist bloom of one of the 3 plants I get from Wayne last year. the flower is not fully open.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2012)

Not open but still very nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks opened to me and it is a nice one. The dorsal has good width to it.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2012)

wow excellent! nice form and great color. that was a beautiful batch of plants. was this only 2+ years from flask?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine is in bud as well nice dorsal as well. Not the usual reflex ones.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2012)

Justin said:


> wow excellent! nice form and great color. that was a beautiful batch of plants. was this only 2+ years from flask?



Flask was purchased late Oct 2009 from Orchid Inn

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Mine is in bud as well nice dorsal as well. Not the usual reflex ones.



They will reflex as the flowers get older!

Paphman910


----------



## JPMC (Apr 9, 2012)

*Great Flower!*

I love this variety, but I cannot get mine to perform. I grow the standard variety just fine, but this one does not like the same conditions. How do you grow yours?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks opened to me and it is a nice one. The dorsal has good width to it.



I was thinking the same thought. Maybe fully open, it will be floppy?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2012)

JPMC said:


> I love this variety, but I cannot get mine to perform. I grow the standard variety just fine, but this one does not like the same conditions. How do you grow yours?



On the "cool" side I would say. Late summer: 17 C at night and 27 C in the day.13 at night and 20 C last winter. Now: 15 at night and 23 day.

Fert: 60 yo 80 ppm N every watering 


It received rather intense light (for a Paph!!!) since november. 

But I don't know if these conditions are really the key of the success since the plants I received were already large and vigorous!!


----------



## Stone (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely and totally beautiful. To me its perfect!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> On the "cool" side I would say. Late summer: 17 C at night and 27 C in the day.13 at night and 20 C last winter. Now: 15 at night and 23 day.
> 
> Fert: 60 yo 80 ppm N every watering
> 
> ...




You got that right! I threw out 33% of the slow delenatii vinicolor seedlings and sold you all the vigorous and large ones! If it doesn't grow for me, it will not grow for you!

I grew them from compots in warm temperatures and high humidity.

They seem to slow down in the fall and winter and require less watering. At this time of the year they require the medium to dry out slightly before watering otherwise you will get root rot! They like more light and intermediate temperatures to get them to spike!

Then in spring and summer they grow much more quicker and require more watering, fertilizer and warmer temperatures. They will produce new leaves and roots at this time of the year and should only be repotted at this time.

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Erythrone. Here is my paph. A sibling of your plant. I also got it from my friend Wayne and came from the same flask. They seem to be consistent and are blooming at the same time as scheduled. Looks like an easy bloomer as well. 

JPMC, I also grow mine same as Erythrone. 16c is the lowest at night and 28c is the highest in the morning. My delenatii alba seems to have a bract as well but less than half the size of the plant vinicolor.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2012)

A Beauty !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## cattmad (Apr 10, 2012)

just gorgeous


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 10, 2012)

Very promising!

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunning. Great shape. Love the photos as well.


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice delenatii, wonder how much generation of line breeding need to be done before we get delenatii's with complete pink sepals + dorsal.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Very dark color! Nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2012)

awesome colour


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW. Magnificent. The lip is the color of Raspberry jam!!!!!

I need, and want, one of these!


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2012)

Erythrone, your flower and photo is wonderful! I am in awe! I've got one of these plants; but, I think it'll go to next year before it tries do bloom. Such anticipation!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you everybody!

I am more than happy with this wonderful plant. NS is more than 8 cm today and the bloom still has a very good shape. I just hope is will keep this good form...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Spaph (Apr 21, 2012)

Fully open now- spectacular! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 26, 2012)

wow, very nice


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 26, 2012)

Very dark in color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2012)

You should be very proud.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice! Did the other 2 flower?

Paphman910


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 26, 2012)

Erythrone said:


>



Yes Paphman. The other flower is now open


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 26, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Yes Paphman. The other flower is now open



Sorry I meant the other 2 plants that you got.

Paphman910


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooops.... Sorry.

No, not yet. But I think they are spiking.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 29, 2012)

:drool:


----------

